# if i get a supercard ds two today...



## Earendur (May 26, 2010)

will i have to wait in line for them? how soon will it arrive? (Florida). just a few questions i need answered before i order one from shop temp. still not sure if there's still a waiting list for them or not. 

no flames please duh lol
thanks for any help
, Earendur


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

No idea, bro. Not even sure if there is a way to tell. If it's out of stock on the site, that might be a good indication


----------



## RupeeClock (May 26, 2010)

Right now Shoptemp is backlogged, they had their first 300 shipments to fill pre-orders, and they should be getting some more soon.

http://twitter.com/ShopTemp/

Pretty sure about that anyway, mind you that was mentioned two weeks ago...


----------



## Earendur (May 26, 2010)

alright thanks since that was so long ago im hoping i should be fine and there shouldn't be a wait anymore :] time to order!



done! order complete! thanks everyone!


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## WDSnav91 (May 27, 2010)

I think they got some in today because I preordered a few days ago and now today, it says complete.


----------



## Earendur (May 27, 2010)

yea mine says shipped now hopefuly i get this beauty soon


----------



## Nobunaga (May 27, 2010)

mine shipped today


----------



## Zetta_x (May 27, 2010)

If we start out with the formula D = R * T, we can divide both sides by R (assuming it's non zero) to get D / R = T.

So if you take the Distance from you to the Hong Kong Airport  and call that D1 and the time it takes call it T1.

We get D1 / R = T1.

Assuming someone near you has a similar rateÂ, we can set up an equation for their specs and call it D2 and T2

We get D2 / R = T2.

Since the second person has already got their SCDS2, we can find out the distance and the time it took to do it, solving for R we get:

=>D2 / R = T2
=>R = D2 / T2

Now plugging in R into your equation we get:

D1 / (D2 / T2) = T1.

=>(D1 * T2) / D2 = T1
=>T1 = (D1/D2) * T2

Since D1, D2, and T2 are all given, we can approximate how many days it would take for an individual to get their Super Card DS Two

Keep in mind R is miles (kilometers) / day, D is Miles (Kilometers) / T is number of days


----------



## Earendur (May 31, 2010)

lol algebra 1 for the win


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> lol algebra 1 for the win



Brings back joyful memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Math nerd


----------

